# Changer la pomme grise de boot



## Iori_Sama (7 Mars 2008)

Hello tlm,

J'ai trouvé ca sur le net apres avoir chercher longtemps, je partage ma découverte , ca pourra servir à des fans de custo 

http://namedfork.net/bootxchanger/#install


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Merci.


----------



## oohTONY (9 Mars 2008)

Ah super mais j'ai fait pas mal de formats dont le 128x128 GIF en 64 Couleurs (100 maxi recommandé sur le site)) et le programme ne veut pas le prendre en compte  une idée ?


----------



## Iori_Sama (10 Mars 2008)

Aucune idée, j'ai utilisé les images de base qui sont livrées avec le soft. J'avoue que je me suis pas penché sur le sujet. :/​


----------



## jicamac (19 Mars 2008)

Iori_Sama, merci pour l'info, avec la couleur, ça me rappelle des souvenirs


----------



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2008)

j'ai mi la pomme multicolore, 

ça roxe 8)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Mai 2008)

Merci


----------



## Larme (11 Mai 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Ah super mais j'ai fait pas mal de formats dont le 128x128 GIF en 64 Couleurs (100 maxi recommandé sur le site)) et le programme ne veut pas le prendre en compte  une idée ?



J'ai pas lu les consignes, mais les trucs fournis avec l'application sont en .png... Essaye avec des .png 


En parlant de pomme, une idée de comment changer la pomme affreuse du panel de "log in" après le boot ?


----------



## oohTONY (14 Mai 2008)

j'avais testé aussi 
merci


----------

